# Updating 10.0-ALPHA2



## ph0enix (Oct 8, 2013)

I tried the usual method:

```
csup -g -L 2 -h cvsup1.us.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
```

It failed while compiling ipf.  I logged this as a bug and was told that cvsup is the correct way to update FreeBSD these days instead of csup.  After that I tried:


```
cvsup -g -h cvsup1.us.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile
```

...which produced:


```
Connected to cvsup1.us.freebsd.org
Updating collection src-all/cvs
Bus error (core dumped)
```

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2013)

cvsup is two generations obsolete.  The replacement is csup(1), which is also obsolete.  Remove /usr/src, use devel/subversion to check out the source, then buildworld.  See Using Subversion in the Handbook.


```
# rm -rf /usr/src
# svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/head
```


----------



## kpa (Oct 8, 2013)

If you're already on a recent enough 10-CURRENT (for example you installed from a testing snapshot CD/DVD) you can use the built in svnlite(1):

`svnlite co [url=https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/head]https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/head[/url] /usr/src`

Updating the sources after the initial checkout:

`cd /usr/src`
`svnlite up`


----------



## ph0enix (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you guys!


----------



## ph0enix (Oct 11, 2013)

Another question.  How does one control the FreeBSD version with svn?  I did an update via:


```
cd /usr/src
svnlite up
```

...and it gave me FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT instead of the latest 10.0.

Thank you!


----------



## kpa (Oct 11, 2013)

The HEAD branch is always just HEAD regardless of the major version it happens to be at. The major version of it just happened to be bumped up to 11 (yeah Spinal Tap baby) because stable/10  was created for development on 10-STABLE and the upcoming 10.0-RELEASE.  HEAD is now the work towards FreeBSD 11. If you want to stay with FreeBSD 10 you have to switch to stable/10.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 11, 2013)

`svn switch ^/stable/10 /usr/src`  (Tested, I went through this last night.)


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh, so FreeBSD 10 is already a part of the STABLE branch now? That's interesting.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2013)

oleglelchuk said:
			
		

> Oh, so FreeBSD 10 is already a part of the STABLE branch now? That's interesting.


Releases are always cut from stable branches. So in order for 10.0-RELEASE to be created there must first be a 10-STABLE.


----------



## kpa (Oct 11, 2013)

It's not "part of" STABLE but a new subversion branch was created from HEAD by copying the HEAD branch to a new branch called stable/10 that is initially an identical copy of HEAD (as it was at the time of the copy operation) but will live its own life from now on in the FreeBSD subversion repository. The branch is under the stable hierarchy so in that way you could say it's "part of" STABLE but that does not say anything to someone who doesn't know the development model used by FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2013)

Yep, it works a little like this (I hope this comes out alright):

```
------------------------------------------------------------------------> HEAD
    \               \              \              \
     |              |              |              |
     7-STABLE       8-STABLE       9-STABLE       10-STABLE
     |              |              |              |
     |- 7.0-RELEASE |- 8.0         |- 9.0         |- 10.0
     |- 7.1-RELEASE |- 8.1         |- 9.1         |- 10.1
```


----------



## ph0enix (Oct 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> `svn switch ^/stable/10 /usr/src`  (Tested, I went through this last night.)



Thanks but I already dumped /usr/src so I need to re-sync the whole branch now.  How do I figure out what the SVN URL for 10 stable is?

_EDIT: Ignore this please.  See post below.  Thank you!_


----------



## ph0enix (Oct 11, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> The HEAD branch is always just HEAD regardless of the major version it happens to be at. The major version of it just happened to be bumped up to 11 (yeah Spinal Tap baby) because stable/10  was created for development on 10-STABLE and the upcoming 10.0-RELEASE.  HEAD is now the work towards FreeBSD 11. If you want to stay with FreeBSD 10 you have to switch to stable/10.



Ah, it looks like this is it:
https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/stable/10

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (Oct 11, 2013)

The handbook to the rescue:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn.html


----------

